# Weird *ss giant ASIO spike in Cubase 10.5.12 - fix, yea or nay?



## quickbrownf0x (Mar 8, 2020)

Hey guys,


Any of you have this issue? Ever since I upgraded to 10.5.12 (Win10 64) I, - and this may just be a coincidence - noticed that every now and then when I switch over to a new track or close an audio folder I get this massive pop/spike through my front monitors and my master channel just freaks out (and keeps overloading), until I select another MIDI channel. I have no clue to where this comes from. Totally weird.

Maybe something went wrong, my template's gone to sh*t at some point during saving? Never had this before and I haven't changed any of my (project, device, studio) settings.

Feel quite nervous switching tracks now, thinking next time it happens my ears'll fall off and I die face down on my Lemur tablet from another heart attack. My cat's not a fan either.

[EDIT]Right, apparently the 10.5.12 hotfix should do the trick, but in my case it seems it hasn't. Any ideas, anyone? What the hell is going on? 
Reinstalling the full version doesn't fix it either. Or restarting my VEPro machine or DAW..., all that.

Thanks, happy Sunday.
Dj.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 8, 2020)

Make sure you’re not record enabling the next track when you select it. That may help. I haven’t gotten the big pop, but I’ve seen the meters spike when you record enable. I changed that in preferences.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Mar 9, 2020)

NYC Composer said:


> Make sure you’re not record enabling the next track when you select it. That may help. I haven’t gotten the big pop, but I’ve seen the meters spike when you record enable. I changed that in preferences.



Hi, thanks for the response and the suggestion. Tried it, but still no luck. Funny thing is that _sometimes _it also freaks out when I switch or collapse a folder of audio return outputs. The master output channel just goes bananas and stays in the red (even though I don't hear anything, except a single loud pop) until I select a random MIDI channel. Guess I'll keep looking. 🤷‍♂️

Dj.


----------



## rgames (Mar 9, 2020)

I've seen something simliar that was related to ASIO guard. If you're using it, try disabling it.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Mar 9, 2020)

rgames said:


> I've seen something simliar that was related to ASIO guard. If you're using it, try disabling it.


Hey Richard, I'll have a look and keep you guys posted. Thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 9, 2020)

I’m cool with 10.5.12 at the moment, though I did recently have to disable Ozone vst2 plugs as they were making it crash on OPEN, of all things.

The 10.50 ride has been a bumpy one for me since December.


----------



## Manaberry (Mar 9, 2020)

No issue with the new update on my side. However, have you disabled ASIO guard on the VEP plugins? (Your issue reminds me something extremly similar caused by asio guard)


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 10, 2020)

Curious-how do you disable AG on specific plug ins?


----------



## AndyP (Mar 10, 2020)

If you select Devices > Plug-in Manager and click Show Plug-in Information, you can deactivate the ASIO-Guard option for selected plug-ins.






ASIO-Guard


The ASIO-Guard allows you to shift as much processing as possible from the ASIO realtime path to the ASIO-Guard processing path. This results in a more stable system.




steinberg.help


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Mar 10, 2020)

NYC Composer said:


> Curious-how do you disable AG on specific plug ins?


Yeah me too


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Mar 10, 2020)

AndyP said:


> If you select Devices > Plug-in Manager and click Show Plug-in Information, you can deactivate the ASIO-Guard option for selected plug-ins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh there it is, cheers. 

I already had it set to low in general - seemed to be the most stable for my setup, until I ran into this sh*t. 🤦‍♂️

Anyway, I'll deactivate AG on my VEPro plugins when I get home, let you guys know if it works.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 10, 2020)

Very helpful, thanks...but not PER VEP plug in, rather all VEP plug ins.

Just for fun, I tried deactivatring-my meters went wild.


----------



## AndyP (Mar 10, 2020)

NYC Composer said:


> Very helpful, thanks...but not PER VEP plug in, rather all VEP plug ins.
> 
> Just for fun, I tried deactivatring-my meters went wild.


That is of course correct.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Mar 10, 2020)

NYC Composer said:


> Very helpful, thanks...but not PER VEP plug in, rather all VEP plug ins.
> 
> Just for fun, I tried deactivatring-my meters went wild.



 Oh now I'm really tempted to go home early.


----------



## Oliver (Mar 10, 2020)

I hope there is a new patch coming soon.
i am encountering wild CPU spikes since 10.5.12.

when i diasble or enable a kontakt 6 version, i get a stucked CPU, stottering every 5 seconds in the display, and moving mouse, but not in sound.
but nearly not manageable to work.
if i then disable or enable another kontakt instrument, the problem is gone, but can occure again next time with another kontakt intrument...

kind of boring behaviour...


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Mar 10, 2020)

Oliver said:


> I hope there is a new patch coming soon.
> i am encountering wild CPU spikes since 10.5.12.
> 
> when i diasble or enable a kontakt 6 version, i get a stucked CPU, stottering every 5 seconds in the display, and moving mouse, but not in sound.
> ...


Jesus, that sucks man. I'd probably lose patience after 10 minutes of that. Grab my flame thrower from the shed, throw my DAW in the pool. Torch it to a crisp.  

Wish I could help.
🤷‍♂️


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Mar 10, 2020)

Alright, cool - I fully reinstalled 10.5.12 again, rebooted just to make sure. Still didn't solve the Spike from Hell. BUT after disabling AG for VEPro7 as suggested - boom, it went away! So far, at least. Happy camper here. Thanks everybody! 🥳


----------



## Oliver (Mar 11, 2020)

quickbrownf0x said:


> Jesus, that sucks man. I'd probably lose patience after 10 minutes of that. Grab my flame thrower from the shed, throw my DAW in the pool. Torch it to a crisp.
> 
> Wish I could help.
> 🤷‍♂️



well...
it drives me crazy...
but i was also crazy before that...soooooooo


----------



## Manaberry (Mar 11, 2020)

quickbrownf0x said:


> Alright, cool - I fully reinstalled 10.5.12 again, rebooted just to make sure. Still didn't solve the Spike from Hell. BUT after disabling AG for VEPro7 as suggested - boom, it went away! So far, at least. Happy camper here. Thanks everybody! 🥳



Splendid! I knew it was AG on VEP


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Mar 11, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> Splendid! I knew it was AG on VEP


You tha man!


----------

